# Russian Motorhomes



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Have a look at these!

http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2009/04/28/travel-russia-cars/

Regards,

Roger


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Great find.

Is she filling up with Vodka?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think they are great!
These people seem to really have the Motorhome bug and are determined to realise the fun of wild camping and have the gear to do so.
The pictures seem to be about six years old. I wonder what they are up to now?
Although some of the equipment looks primitive, I guess it will stand up to more knocks than most of the machines that we consider to be modern motorhomes where soft vunerable plastics dominate much of our interiors.
Alan


----------

